# [Verkaufe] Notebook Toshiba A210-14S



## kmillo (15. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein Notebook verkaufen. Es ist das Toshiba A210-14S
Das Gerät hat keinerlei Kratzer, Knicke, Risse oder sonst was.
Pixelfehler hat es ebenso nicht.
Hab es im Okt. 07 bei notebooksbi**iger gekauft, Rechnung würde also beiliegen.
Hier einige Daten:

Aussehen:schwarz, mit Toshiba-Schriftzug, Tastatur-Layout in grau
Display: 15,4 Zoll (max. 1280x800)
CPU: AMD Turion64 X2 TL-56, 2x 1,8 GHz, 2x 512Kb L2-Cache
RAM: 2x 1GB Kingston Value RAM (2x 1GB nachträglich eingebaut, vorher 2x 512MB)
Grafik: Radeon HD 2600 256MB, bis zu 1024MB mit HyperMemory
HD: 160GB 5400rpm
DVD: 8x DVD+/-R, 6x DVD+RW /4x DVD-RW, 4xDL, 24x CDR, 16x CD-RW
LAN: 10/100 Mbit, WLAN 54MBit
Modem: 56K Modem
Sound: Realtek Audio Codec, Stereo-Speaker
Anschlüsse: 4x USB 2.0, S-Video, VGA, Expresscard, Line-In, Line-Out, 4in1 CardReader, Lautstärke-Rad (sehr geil *gg*), Fire/Wire

Weiter Infos & Test @ http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/...ti-hd-2600-302

Ich würde das Gerät für 450€ abgeben.

Wer hat Interesse?

Viele Grüße
Camillo


----------

